# Street Fighter vs Tekken!!!



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 25, 2010)

I heard a while ago that Namco and Capcom are going to produce 2 (!) crossover games, one will be Streetfighter vs Tekken (which uses the Street Fighter Engine/Gameplay) and Tekken vs Streetfighter (Tekken-Engine/Gameplay).
I never really liked Street Fighter but I grew up playing Tekken and I gotta say, this looks AWESOME 

It's Kazuya bitches!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 25, 2010)

Tekken FTW.


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2010)

Still not the biggest fan of Street Fighter in 3D but this looks pretty badass, nonetheless.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 25, 2010)

First gameplay-footage:

Can't wait to see what the Tekken-crew is going to do with the streetfighter guys


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 25, 2010)

tekken destroys all, even norris


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 25, 2010)

2 crossover games makes logical sense. The 2 game fighting engines are extreme polar opposites that are too different to be put together in the same game. And considering Namco X Capcom RPG did happen some time ago...



Marv Attaxx said:


> First gameplay-footage:
> 
> Can't wait to see what the Tekken-crew is going to do with the streetfighter guys




That vid looks like its running on SFIV style engine, with a bit of the Vs style assists on the side. EDIT: Yes it is the SFIV Engine. Tekken Vs Street Fighter will use the Tekken 6 engine. Actually after seeing that, I'm really looking forward to playing the Tekken characters in that environment. SF guys in Tekken engine, hmm... not so sure...

 at the Lost Planet mecha cheering on in the background.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, DDDorian is in that first vid! LOL. 



I like how they make it seem like Akuma is approaching Ryu, and then it turns out to be Kazuya.

The second vid looks great! I will say though, the tatsumaki senpuukyaku looks awkward on this game and SFIV. I feel like Ryu should have more "rotations" in that move.

Like this:


----------



## renzoip (Jul 25, 2010)

This looks freaking awesome. I do enjoy playing Tekken but I'm a SF fanboy. I'm definitely looking forward to SF vs. Tekken!!


----------



## sentagoda (Jul 26, 2010)

Street Fighter. Man that shit is legendary since it came out on the Nintendo


----------



## jymellis (Jul 26, 2010)

i remember when street fighter came out in the arcade. it had the huge rubber buttons that you had to actually hit. never a fan of street fighter or mortal combat. but I LOVE ME SOME TEKKEN!! \m/


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 26, 2010)

I wonder how the Namco crew is going to solve the problem with the move-list. Tekken characters have 100 to 200 moves (king!my favourite char!). It's been a long time since I've played a street fighter game but don't they only have about 20 moves per fighter?


----------



## silentrage (Jul 26, 2010)

They'll cut it down to 20 moves, but some of the special moves will display the animation for 4-5 moves, a super will probably encompass like 10-20 moves, lol.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 26, 2010)

SF chars on average have about 50.. some have less, some have much more. The 3rd Strike chars in SF4 have WAY more moves than normal. But still yeah, no where near what a Tekken character has.

Odds are good that Capcom will just take each Tekken char's most distinctive/useful moves and then fit them into a Street Fighter type of scheme. Apparently, the two teams are not collaborating at all with the development of their games, so Capcom's game is really going to be a Street Fighter game, with Tekken chars, the same way Namco's game is really going to be Tekken Tag Tournament with SF chars.

But I'm all for more fighting games.. since SF4 first came out, I seriously have not played anything else aside from brief breaks to play Dragon Age (which I didn't even beat) and Mass Effect 2. I even went to the world's biggest fighting game tournament in Las Vegas this year, got on an internet stream and had a substantial audience watch me get my ass beat  I'd love to have some more games to play.


----------



## windu (Jul 26, 2010)

i wasnt excited before, im excited after watching that gameplay! i cant wait to see tekkans engine! i love both fighting games but i have more fun playing tekkan games. i cant wait! bwahahahah! (i wonder if they put king in street fighter if they will keep his endless grab combo's? and you think they will turn zangeif into a king on tekkans engine?) hmmm


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 26, 2010)

sakeido, you were at Evo? Which game did you play?

I'm glad they're making two games - not only does it give them a chance to add some fresh shit to the SF4 engine but it also means we'll be getting another 3D game, and now that Mortal Kombat is 2D again there's not much left on that front.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 26, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> sakeido, you were at Evo? Which game did you play?
> 
> I'm glad they're making two games - not only does it give them a chance to add some fresh shit to the SF4 engine but it also means we'll be getting another 3D game, and now that Mortal Kombat is 2D again there's not much left on that front.



Yup I went to Evo, I only played Super SF4. I can kinda play Melty Blood too but I took a pass on that one. Didn't make it out of pools.. I had to play PR Rog in my second match in winner's bracket, that was my stream match that I got to play on the big stage.. I got smoked then won a bunch more in loser's before I finally went out. Lost to a Zangief when I didn't ultra a whiffed grab  

Then I was in the "Salty Suite" a few nights where all the top guys were playing money matches.. that was interesting, but those guys are pretty obnoxious. Didn't enjoy hanging out with them at all  but there was definitely some very good Street Fighter to be seen.

I'm with you tho.. I'm mostly excited to see if Street Fighter x Tekken is like a faster paced, more exciting version of Super SF4


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, this will definitely be interesting to say the least 

Was never a huge SF fan, Tekken on the other hand...  Can't wait for some more clips of this one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 27, 2010)

sakeido said:


> Yup I went to Evo, I only played Super SF4. I can kinda play Melty Blood too but I took a pass on that one. Didn't make it out of pools.. I had to play PR Rog in my second match in winner's bracket, that was my stream match that I got to play on the big stage.. I got smoked then won a bunch more in loser's before I finally went out. Lost to a Zangief when I didn't ultra a whiffed grab
> 
> Then I was in the "Salty Suite" a few nights where all the top guys were playing money matches.. that was interesting, but those guys are pretty obnoxious. Didn't enjoy hanging out with them at all  but there was definitely some very good Street Fighter to be seen.
> 
> I'm with you tho.. I'm mostly excited to see if Street Fighter x Tekken is like a faster paced, more exciting version of Super SF4



Man, I'm so out of the loop on what's going on... just checked the Evo2010 results today.  I'm surprised Blazblue not being part of the main games. 



> SF chars on average have about 50.. some have less, some have much more. The 3rd Strike chars in SF4 have WAY more moves than normal. But still yeah, no where near what a Tekken character has.
> 
> Odds are good that Capcom will just take each Tekken char's most distinctive/useful moves and then fit them into a Street Fighter type of scheme. Apparently, the two teams are not collaborating at all with the development of their games, so Capcom's game is really going to be a Street Fighter game, with Tekken chars, the same way Namco's game is really going to be Tekken Tag Tournament with SF chars.



I'm actually quite happy with this. Looking forward to both games more and more now.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 12, 2011)

Taking a break from the Mortal Kombat upadtes and ressurecting this thread!









And some infor on the game mechanics: 

Street Fighter x Tekken &#8211; Gameplay Notes | PLAY Magazine

http://www.fightersgeneration.com/sfxtekken-cap1.htm

And even more exclusive footage here.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 13, 2011)

I was just about to post those videos 
Looks awesome!
I like it how the Tekken characters still retain a lot of their original moves 
Kazuya is so badass


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 15, 2011)

Official site is now up. 

CAPCOM?STREET FIGHTER X ?? ?????


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 25, 2011)

Hang on a sec.... Heihachi doesn't have THAT kind of Dragon Punch...

Videos Posted by Harada_TEKKEN: lol [HQ] | Facebook

Are they hinting something?


----------



## Tomo009 (Apr 25, 2011)

hm not really looking forward to street fighter x tekken just because I really dislike the way street fighter feels, seems like I can have a coffee break between every move. Tekken x Street Fighter on the other hand..... Tekken feels great, Street fighter has some cool characters, I think it will work better that way.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 25, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> hm not really looking forward to street fighter x tekken just because I really dislike the way street fighter feels, seems like I can have a coffee break between every move.





 It's a common misconception about SF mechanics, considering it is a high learning curve. But it's all preference I guess.


----------



## Tomo009 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's a common misconception about SF mechanics, considering it is a high learning curve. But it's all preference I guess.




Haha well I know Super Street fighter isn't actually slow, it just doesn't sit with me for some reason. The older ones were a little better for me, something about the whole series just feels clunky to me. I like a lot of the characters though. Tekken on the other hand has a really solid system but all the characters bore me. 


Neither of them match up to Soul Calibur or Mortal Kombat in my mind though, but as you obviously know Mortal Kombat 9 isn't too easy to get hold of here and Soul Calibur hasn't had a release in ages.

I'll probably still end up getting and playing this in some capacity, I'm actually pretty terrible at fighting games until I get a lot of practice with them.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 25, 2011)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 25, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Haha well I know Super Street fighter isn't actually slow, it just doesn't sit with me for some reason. The older ones were a little better for me, something about the whole series just feels clunky to me. I like a lot of the characters though. Tekken on the other hand has a really solid system but all the characters bore me.
> 
> 
> Neither of them match up to Soul Calibur or Mortal Kombat in my mind though, but as you obviously know Mortal Kombat 9 isn't too easy to get hold of here and Soul Calibur hasn't had a release in ages.
> ...


 
NERD MODE 

I'm the exact opposite funny enough. I grew up with fighting games ever since SF2 hit the arcades. At the time I couldn't pull a Dragon Punch to save my life. I knew nothing about the little glitches that Capcom made that ultimately became a crucial part in playing the game. 

A year later MK1 came along and just like everybody else, we thought it was the bees knees. Some great and memorable elements came out of that game, and it actually put me off SF for a while. 

Then the SF upgrades came along. Hyper Fighting was where it started to get better. The speed is faster, the mechanical glitches were refined, and all the characters were buffed up and equality got closer. Getting a 4-5 hit combo was a big deal back then.  The game's mechanics actually made MK1 completely shallow for me. 1 projectile and 1 physical movement special for every character, and all normal moves the same (some completely useless). Fatalities became nothing more than shock gimmicks. Thankfully Midway answered with MK2, which along with UMK3 are the 2 best games in the series by far (not including new one). 

I lost interest in the MK series after UMK3. That's where the game mechanics reached it's peak. Combos were refined, some nasty infinites, no more ambiguous 50/50 uppercut games, they put Scorpion back (sinfully ommited in the rushed MK3). That game was also responsible for me neglecting the awesomeness that was Super Turbo, but I ended up appreciating that later, and to this day is still one of the greatest fighting games ever made. 

MK4 up to Armageddon IMO have been garbage. I TRIED to like MK4, but the joke just got thin. Especially when I was playing the SF Alpha series, Darkstalker series, the VS series etc and almost all the SNK games (except Art of Fighting, which sucked). Yes they were all essentially variants of the SF engine, but that's what made them work. Even the Guilty Gear series took it even further, thus making some great variants in the process (Melty Blood, Arcana Heart, Sengoku Basara X etc). 

3D games, I just didn't get into until much later. Tekken only got good until Tekken 3, Soul Edge felt weird until Soul Calibur came along, and I never paid attention to Virtua Fighter until the 4th game. And when it comes to refinement, sure Virtua Fighter may feel sluggish compared to Tekken, and yes the characters are about as lifeless as it gets  but IMO is a much more deeper game. Still, Tekken has some great moments, as does Soul Calibur. 

As for where this lies on the topic, the 2 franchises clashing will give us 2 refreshing games. So far Tekken X Street Fighter and Tekken Tag 2 will be the only premiere 3D games being released. Every other great game coming out or out has been 2D. Blazblue being my favorite of them all. Either way, both games are gonna be sick. 

/NERD MODE


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 25, 2011)

^ In response to your nerd mode;

Tekken or GTFO. 















...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 25, 2011)

^ Get Blazblue Continuum Shift and play a real fighting game already. 

EDIT: Go play Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo and grow a real iron pair.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2011)

Can I use Yoshimitsu in this "Super street fighter"?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 2, 2011)

Some Vs screenshots of confirmed characters:




















Daemoniac said:


> Can I use Yoshimitsu in this "Super street fighter"?



You don't need Yoshimitsu in a game where Dhalsim is godly.


----------



## Static (May 2, 2011)

looks amazing.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 15, 2011)

A new challenger arrives into the roster...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN2LgFy4IbM


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 19, 2011)

Look who just stepped into the ring:



May the dodgy complaints begin!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 28, 2011)

The Tekken universe responds with this new challenger:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 4, 2011)

Tekken once again reveals a new challenger:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like this game's going to be on Playstation Vita, complete with special guest Cole McGrath from Infamous:



Also here's the E3 trailer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=U3awYS1hKoA

And some new gameplay footage:

YouTube - &#x202a;Street Fighter x Tekken E3 Gameplay Video 1&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 24, 2011)

More gameplay footage:

YouTube - &#x202a;NCR9: Marn vs MarkMan - Street Fighter X Tekken Single Elim Tournament&#x202c;&rlm;

Loving the Tekken elements incorporated here.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 24, 2011)

Even more match vids!









Plenty of expatriation that actually puts a lot of the misconceptions to rest. Really looking forward to this now.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm loving the look of the engine! Looks like Capcom are doing a good job and I think I'll really like this one. SSF4 was boring to me and MvC3 is just plain broken in almost every way possible. This is looking like a huge step up.

Loving how the combos are working as well, with the tag ins and the fact that they don't seem to mean instant death (MvC3 ) but are worth it, flashy and have some variety. Hope the frame links are more than 1 or 2 frames this time though, that is just too brutal.

Tekken characters are also looking a lot better in the SF4 graphic style than I thought they would.

EDIT: The health bars are looking a little hard to read at a quick glance though...

EDIT2: If that is the actual character selection music, not feeling that either.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 10, 2011)

New character enters.... figure it out yourself...





Tomo009 said:


> (XvSF )



Fixed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 15, 2011)

^ And in response to above, another new character has been confirmed. 



Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 3, 2011)

More new characters:





It's gonna be a rather interesting lineup here.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 3, 2011)

SNK fanboi.
KOF forever!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking very nice.



My Fighting game collection is gonna get huge.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Looking very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> My Fighting game collection is gonna get huge.




What is Guile doing in that vid preview pic?!?!


----------



## pstol (Aug 17, 2011)

Wish the crossover resources would be left to MvC


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 17, 2011)

pstol said:


> Wish the crossover resources would be left to MvC


 
Except Capcom Vs SNK 2, Namco X Capcom and Neo Geo Battle Colosseum were awesome crossover games. 

And people often forget that King of Fighters is essentialy one big crossover series. 

CvS2 not only fulfilled a lot of my childhood fantasies lol, but it was a well thought out game (sans balance) and played enjoyably well. 

This series is not only being made and tested by fans who now work in the company (Seth Killian), but they're releasing 2 kinds of the game to give both Street Fighter and Tekken players a fair go.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 6, 2011)

Official cover art:












And 2 new character teasers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KlmCAKhLdQ

SFxT September Teaser 2 - YouTube

DAMMIT I can't wait now..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 6, 2011)

More footage:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 11, 2011)

And 2 more:


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

I can`t wait to see Akuma revealed


----------



## yingmin (Sep 12, 2011)

I've never liked Tekken, but love me some Street Fighter. 

I wonder if this will be like the two crossover games Capcom and SNK made the same way. Capcom vs. SNK was great, but SNK vs. Capcom was a disaster.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 12, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I wonder if this will be like the two crossover games Capcom and SNK made the same way. Capcom vs. SNK was great, but SNK vs. Capcom was a disaster.


 
Yes. They're making 2 games. SF X Tekken (all the stuff currently being promoted) will be 2D and based on the SF4 Engine. While the up and coming Tekken X SF will be 3D and based on the Tekken 6 Engine. Just like Capcom vs SNK and SNK vs Capcom were based on their respective companies. Basically something for everybody but with a little extras mixed in like some cool Tekken juggles incorporated in 2D. 

And agreed. Capcom Vs SNK >> SNK Vs Capcom, but to be fair, the former did get a sequel/second attempt in being good, which is awesome. CVS2 is still one of my favorite fighting games ever. SVC just didn't feel right at all...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 13, 2011)

Both are my most favorite games of all time and I will love to play it as well..!!
Can anyone of you will tell me that when this game will gonna release???


----------



## Tomo009 (Sep 13, 2011)

Should get a chance to play this in a while at Battle Arena Melbourne. Hope I don't show my scrubiness too badly, especially seeing as I can't really play any Street Fighter character at all competently...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 13, 2011)

Maverick said:


> Both are my most favorite games of all time and I will love to play it as well..!!
> Can anyone of you will tell me that when this game will gonna release???



Scheduled release date is March 12, 2012. 



Tomo009 said:


> Should get a chance to play this in a while at Battle Arena Melbourne. Hope I don't show my scrubiness too badly, especially seeing as I can't really play any Street Fighter character at all competently...



Man I wish I could go... but so far been so busy with band(s) stuff I can't even play casuals let alone tourneys anymore. I'm so out of the loop with real competition it's embarrassingly sad.


----------



## Tomo009 (Sep 13, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Man I wish I could go... but so far been so busy with band(s) stuff I can't even play casuals let alone tourneys anymore. I'm so out of the loop with real competition it's embarrassingly sad.


I don't think I'm going to compete in anything, would be pretty embarrassing.  It's bad enough just going along to monthly events and showing how bad I am. I can barely land a hit against good players in any game.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2011)

This could be SICK...


----------



## yingmin (Sep 13, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yes. They're making 2 games. SF X Tekken (all the stuff currently being promoted) will be 2D and based on the SF4 Engine. While the up and coming Tekken X SF will be 3D and based on the Tekken 6 Engine. Just like Capcom vs SNK and SNK vs Capcom were based on their respective companies. Basically something for everybody but with a little extras mixed in like some cool Tekken juggles incorporated in 2D.
> 
> And agreed. Capcom Vs SNK >> SNK Vs Capcom, but to be fair, the former did get a sequel/second attempt in being good, which is awesome. CVS2 is still one of my favorite fighting games ever. SVC just didn't feel right at all...



I know all that. I meant will it be like the Capcom and SNK crossovers in that one will be awesome and one will be an abortion.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 13, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I know all that. I meant will it be like the Capcom and SNK crossovers in that one will be awesome and one will be an abortion.


 
Yeah, sorry. I don't think it would be the case here. SVC was such a rush job, hence why it sucked. Looks like they're at least taking some time with these 2 games. 

Though I may be wrong...


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 14, 2011)

So fucking excite.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 13, 2011)

Haven't updated these 3 new character tears yet...







Each teaser hinting several characters confirmed into the game. 

Now some more gameplay trailers:


----------



## Tomo009 (Oct 13, 2011)

People are saying only one from each is actually a confirmation, most are thinking Juri, Balrog and Vega. I don't know a whole lot about street fighter really, but the only character I really like from the series, C Viper appeared in one of the videos as a SF4 render. Most seem to take that as a disconfirmation.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 25, 2011)

Haven't updated this in a while:



Also the game's unique Gem system is fully explained here:

Whoops! Browser Settings Incompatible


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, I have to join the 'not too crazy about SF mechanics' crowd. With Tekken & MK, the style is more direction + button combos, whereas SF requires some pretty crazy controller work in order to pull off some of the moves. 

I guess that it's just easier to get into the others, whereas (as others have mentioned) SF has a pretty high learning curve and it gets pretty frustrating fairly quickly when you try & try over and over to pull off moves and they don't work because you didn't move the directional controller in the exact pattern required. It looks impressive enough but just not my style.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok so that counts Juri, Vega, Balrog, Paul, Law and Xiaoyu...



And looks like Akuma, Jin Kazama, M Bison and Steve Fox join the roster.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 27, 2012)

Who's gonna get it?

I know for a fact that I probably will not, only because one of the exclusive characters that they have for the game is NOT anywhere close to the original character that I grew up with as a kid

Of course, the character I'd be talking about is Megaman
The Megaman they have in SFXT represents the classic MM1 for the NES' character on the cover of the game
Honestly, I'm hoping that this is Capcoms idea of a joke

Yes, I'm pretty aware that the thread title is misleading (should have been SFXT MM WTF Rant), but I'm seeing what everyone else thinks about the game, and if they wanna get it


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 27, 2012)

habicore_5150 said:


> Who's gonna get it?
> 
> I know for a fact that I probably will not, only because one of the exclusive characters that they have for the game is NOT anywhere close to the original character that I grew up with as a kid
> 
> ...



Not gonna get it. Why? cuz I`m a old school gamer thats stuck in the NES era. Yeah thats a joke. The in game joke character for Rockman is based on the Rockman cover the amercian artists made. The Capcom firm/Fans in Japan were so confused/taken back as to why the American artist for the cover did a shit job (thats what they said) I personally think the cover totally fucked up the image of the game as well:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 27, 2012)

Already a thread about it.




Iamasingularity said:


> Not gonna get it. Why? cuz I`m a old school gamer thats stuck in the NES era. Yeah thats a joke. The in game joke character for Rockman is based on the Rockman cover the amercian artists made. The Capcom firm/Fans in Japan were so confused/taken back as to why the American artist for the cover did a shit job (thats what they said) I personally think the cover totally fucked up the image of the game as well:



This. 



They gave him a gut too, making him look like SNK's Raiden.  The PacMan on a Mokujin mecha is a nice nod to both Tekken and Rockman X though. 

Putting Cole McGrath from inFamous is alright I guess, and even Toro and Kuro don't fit here at all. 

I guess they're console exclusive, if that says anything at all...

EDIT: And Black Tide have a song on the soundtrack as well?


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 27, 2012)

Geeze, people saying they won't get SCV because there are mimic characters and now because Bad Box-Art Megaman made it into SFxT. 

It's just a joke by Capcom, but I've seen some people taking it personally like it's an insult to them.

The whole console exclusive thing apparently is because Microsoft refused to meet with Capcom about there only exclusives. So Sony ended up with them all. Doesn't explain why BBAMM and Pacman Mokujin are Sony only though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 27, 2012)

^^ I suppose you're right. Yeah it is a Capcom joke. But If Megaman is good (broken/whatever), I'll probably play the crap out of him. 

(my tier whoredom comes out...)


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 27, 2012)

I actually really want to play him too, but I fear he won't be competition legal. I'll definitely still play around with him, this is one joke character I can really get into. Do kinda hope they don't do the whole making him purposefully terrible thing like Dan though. The gameplay gives me hope because his moves at least don't seem like jokes (in the bad way, they are in the good way).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 27, 2012)

Tomo009 said:


> I actually really want to play him too, but I fear he won't be competition legal. I'll definitely still play around with him, this is one joke character I can really get into. Do kinda hope they don't do the whole making him purposefully terrible thing like Dan though. The gameplay gives me hope because his moves at least don't seem like jokes (in the bad way, they are in the good way).



Generally, console exclusive characters aren't counted in serious tournaments. However, that all changed when SF4 came out, so these guys may be applied here. We can only wait until the next tourney. 

As for joke characters, despite Capcom's intentions, Dan didn't really suck at all. He was always a solid and in some occasions (Marvel Super Heroes) even decent character. The only game he sucked was his first introduction: Alpha 1... but nobody cares about that game. 

Same applies for Shingo, who was a pretty solid Kyo joke wannabe.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 16, 2012)

Bump... I just bought this game and it goes to my ever growing collection pile of fighting games. 

Haven't downloaded Pac Man and Megaman yet (they're free), but having played it a few times, those who played SFIV long enough will feel at home too. It does feel weird playing the Tekken characters in a 2D environment, let along on a Capcom enginge. How the hell do I perform Kazuya's buffer from Crouch Fierce to F * D, DF Punch?


----------



## Asrial (Mar 17, 2012)

I wasn't aware of a thread mentioning this game, but I am going to say something:

Boycott this game. (Except you, Bloody, since you already bought it :/ )

Why? Because Capcom is doing some incredibly horrendous marketing strategies on this title.
When you buy this game, you think you are entitled everything that's present on the disc, right? That's fairly normal, and what's been done since forever.
NOW, what Capcom has done is implementing an on-disc DLC system whereas you still have to be online to complete the transaction, but in reality, you aren't downloading one single bit of information, you are just unlocking the skin so it's usable.

To put it into perspective:
Imagine buying a piece of pastry, let's say a good danish with raspberry jam, glazing and whipped cream. When you get home with said danish, the whipped cream is completely gone, and to get it back you have to go out, purchase some whipped cream and apply it again.

Bottom line is, is that when you buy a game, a piece of tech or a service, when it's a part of the product you bought, you got the RIGHTS to have it without further purchase. It would've been fine if it was online DLC content, but with Capcom physically placing the "DLC" content onto the disc, occupying valuable space, then hey, you bought it when you purchased the game. Also, what could they've fit onto the final product instead of money-unlockables? Extra characters, stage and a general prolonged game experience.

I looked forward to this game, but as a responsible consumer, I will not tolerate this in my games, hence me not getting this game, legal or not. It's also the reason I'm not playing most shooters released on the PC, since most of them are direct console ports with 60 degrees POV and generally not fit for purchase.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 18, 2012)

Asrial said:


> I wasn't aware of a thread mentioning this game, but I am going to say something:
> 
> Boycott this game. (Except you, Bloody, since you already bought it :/ )
> 
> ...



Sadly, I agree with you with the DLC. Capcom has been doing this for a while now.

Didn't they do this with Resident Evil 5 as well?


----------

